# Russian Convoy Memorial



## Fairportgoer (Jun 24, 2008)

Good Evening All,

Today we scootered out fron the campsite at Poolewe up to the Russian Convoy Memorial Stone at Cove.










Here you can see the remains of World War II emergency coast battery. Also known as the 'Loch Ewe Defences', the surviving structures consist of two gun houses (each originally housing a 6" Mark 7 (naval) gun), a battery observation post, two searchlight emplacements, engine houses or generating rooms, magazines, and two emplacements for anti-aircraft guns.










The site was manned from January to September 1942 by 308 Independent Coast Battery (Royal Artillery) and from September 1942 until April 1944 by 154 Independent Battery. Thereafter it was placed on a care and maintenance basis. There is no record of the battery ever firing in anger

Regards

Dean


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

All the men who served on those convoys deserve our deepest respect. I know the widow of one such man, he was an RN naivgation officer, he died around 10 years ago, I never met him. I would have liked to, Alan


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Usually when we stumble across a memorial like this I think that they were and still are forgotten Heroes with a big H.

The sight of the immaculate war cemeteries in France around the D Day landings has always left me with one single thought.

Why.

As Tony Benn says let the politicians jaw jaw, not war war

Dave p


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Jennifers father was on the Russian convoys,but sadly died when she was ten years of age,this was a tragedy for her and her mother,but it also meant there were no stories passed on down the generations. As all of the men in all three services where,true hero's
Jented.


----------



## eribiste (May 1, 2005)

.

As Tony Benn says let the politicians jaw jaw, not war war

Dave p[/quote]

Surely this phrase is more correctly attributed to Winston Churchill?

I think anyone who commits fine people to a war, especially an unnecessary one (Iraq, Afghanistan) should either visit the memorials, or maybe watch the opening sequence of 'Saving Private Ryan', and then think again.


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

I often think that it would be appropriate to require the politicians who control the decision to send troops to fight some of these wars of doubtful necessity, to also send their own close relatives. I bet this would reduce the number of such wars.....


----------

